# The Palos Verdes Loop



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

I completed this ride this morning on the old steel Raleigh. It took about 2 hours. Then I did it again, this time with Jane. I let her lead. It took just a bit longer the second time (was kind of wishing for the lighter, carbon bike), and my legs burned a bit toward the end . . . but otherwise not too bad. Oh, I did take a little nap this afternoon. A great Sunday, all in all.

Palos Verdes Loop in Rancho Palos Verdes, CA, United States | MapMyRide


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Duane Behrens said:


> I completed this ride this morning on the old steel Raleigh. It took about 2 hours. Then I did it again, this time with Jane. I let her lead. It took just a bit longer the second time (was kind of wishing for the lighter, carbon bike), and my legs burned a bit toward the end . . . but otherwise not too bad. Oh, I did take a little nap this afternoon. A great Sunday, all in all.
> 
> Palos Verdes Loop in Rancho Palos Verdes, CA, United States | MapMyRide


Nice job. I haven't done it exactly like your route (turning off PVDE to Ganado to Crest). Try turning left on Forrestal (across from Trump) and then a right on Pirate to Vigilance to Hightide to Floweridge to Ganado and then up to Crest (domes). One of the hardest rides up there.


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

redondoaveb said:


> Nice job. I haven't done it exactly like your route (turning off PVDE to Ganado to Crest). Try turning left on Forrestal (across from Trump) and then a right on Pirate to Vigilance to Hightide to Floweridge to Ganado and then up to Crest (domes). One of the hardest rides up there.


Thanks. Have done Crest Road many times and from both sides. (You can also ascend from the Hawthorne side at Ralph's Market.) But the descent from the dome is without equal, locally. DB


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Duane Behrens said:


> Thanks. Have done Crest Road many times and from both sides. (You can also ascend from the Hawthorne side at Ralph's Market.) But the descent from the dome is without equal, locally. DB


Check this out. A list of the "Top ten climbs on Palos Verdes". I've done them all and few others that should be on the list.
Top 10 Climbs on the Palos Verdes Peninsula | Cycling in the South Bay


----------

